# Constructive Criticism Please



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

The more I look at it the more I don't like it. It looks messy. Part of the reason is because I accidentally stepped in it before it was dry. Maybe I should go over the white more neatly? I don't know, can't decide.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The dark red under the white blobs gives it a three dimensional look. I like that. 

I don't know anything about the rules of doing an abstract, but it is a pleasing painting to look at.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Terry!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like it!! I'm picky about abstract art, but this one kind of speaks to me. ;-)


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The job or an abstract artist is to invoke feelings and emotions in the viewers. This does not do it for me. There's no depth in the painting and the composition is too simple to be interesting. Maybe add some more elements to it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Is this abstract or is it something else? I see a lot of nice paintings like this one that are color eye candy. I don't think it's meant to be abstract. Take this with a grain of salt, I've only been an artist for about 4 months:biggrin: but I read a lot.:vs_coffee:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I think I know what to call this now. From WIKI, I found https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_Field Color field painting.

BTW Butterfly88, this one is not in your top tier in my opinion. It does have your typical slant, it's just a little too blobby.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok,what were you trying to express here,what inside feeling/emotion/monster/angel/etc were you painting?If you tell me then we can go from there...


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone, this was meant to be abstract. The pink and red represent flesh and blood where the white symbolizes hope.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh I see it now...it's very nice.Very beautiful.


----------



## MarioG (Jan 5, 2015)

just said:


> The job or an abstract artist is to invoke feelings and emotions in the viewers. This does not do it for me. There's no depth in the painting and the composition is too simple to be interesting. Maybe add some more elements to it.


Isn't laughter an emotion or feeling?
I have a feeling I need to ask my shrink!
Maybe I'm out of my depth....
M.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm I got that sensation of "Yeah, looks like blood", but I did not get that Hope sensation from the white u.u

Any way I like it, not so fan from the abstract art but it's okey to me


----------

